# For Sale: Racechip GTS for 1.4t



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Selling a racechip gts off of my 2018 1.4t. The gts is the version with the highest output. Comes with 7 “tunes” from stock to +44hp/55ftlbs. Had it on my car for about 8,000 miles no issues. Runs on 91 octane. Still have original box/instructions looks brand new. Asking $350 obo. Currently sells for $450 brand new. Will ship anywhere in the US


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Price drop $300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

